# Possible store in USA



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys. I've been looking into this for a while. I've been considering opening an online store. (I know people are probably getting sick of this by now...) However, I feel that I'll be able to have some pretty good prices. This is still tentative. However I have started to look into it and I was wondering if there were any products that you would like to see. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 2, 2010)

i want banana cubes


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Mmmmm i wish there were edible speedcubes.


----------



## Dfgged (Jul 2, 2010)

banana cubes lol...
anyway, the new guhang cube is one


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 2, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Mmmmm i wish there were edible speedcubes.



http://www.retroist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Edible-Rubiks-Cube.jpg


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> banana cubes lol...
> anyway, the new guhang cube is one



My wholesaler is getting them in stock very soon. I also might be able to get clocks to sell...only problem is that they're not rubik's brand. Is that ok or is this against the knockoff policy?


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 2, 2010)

GuHongs seem like a good idea, yeah. I think Maru 4x4s would be popular too.

Void cubes maybe?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 2, 2010)

I'M NOT KIDDING. I want banana cubes. the banana cube is probably the most famous speedcube in Korea. Banana cube = yellow Edison cube. It's said to have the highest quality plastic, and it lasts longer. ME WANTS BANANA CUBES


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah the Marus. I will definitely do my best to get them. I am unsure however as to whether or not you will like the prices. Probably around 23 dollars. Void's I could definitely get for around 7.50.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 2, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > banana cubes lol...
> ...



Knockoff policy?


I would fo sho buy a clock yo. It would be the only place besides ebay where I wouldn't have to buy them from the UK, or somewhere even farther away.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm i wish there were edible speedcubes.
> ...





Feryll said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...



Yea. That's precisely why I want to get them. They'll sell. However I'll only be able to get about 10 max. They'll be knockoffs however. If i do get them, they'll probably be around 15 bucks. Is that acceptable?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Bump: Sorry guys...dont mean to be a bother...but here are the products that I'm looking into getting so far:
F-II
A-I to A-V
GuHong if i can get it
Shenshou
Ghost hand
Ghost hand 2
possibly YJ
Ghost hand 2x2
lanlan 2x2
mini diansheng
mini type C
regular type C
possibly type C-II
lanlan 4x4
yj 4x4 if people want it
maru 4x4 hopefully
yj 5x5
qj 5x5
magic
master magic
qj pyraminx
qj and mf8 megaminx
mf8 square-1
floppy cube
domino cube

that's it so far...i'll look into it more after i get home on monday.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 2, 2010)

It was really only a 56 minute bump, but good luck with your store!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> It was really only a 56 minute bump, but good luck with your store!



Thanks  You should be proud of yours as well haha. It's impressive.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 2, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Bump: Sorry guys...dont mean to be a bother...but here are the products that I'm looking into getting so far:
> F-II
> A-I to A-V
> GuHong if i can get it
> ...


Wow, that's a big startup list. Hope you don't overwhelm yourself. But $15 for a clock is a little steep, but I'd probably still save up and get it 

I'd probably just get a small number of the less popular or not hot items right now, just to scale popularity depending on your bulk discount.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Feryll said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bump: Sorry guys...dont mean to be a bother...but here are the products that I'm looking into getting so far:
> ...



Haha it's just a list of items i'm lookiing into getting. And I think that I will have a pretty decent amount of popularity as the prices should be pretty nice. For example, the F-II is expected to be around 9 bucks. And as far as the clock goes, I might lower it a little depending upon demand. However I feel as if it'll be something that people want.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> ...Is that ok or is this against the knockoff policy?


If you're concerned with KO's, then you shouldn't offer the following you listed:
yj 4x4
maru 4x4
yj 5x5
floppy cube
cheap void cube

The YJ 4x4, Maru 4x4, & YJ 5x5 all infringe the V-Cube patent:
http://www.v-cubes.com/pdf/European_patent.pdf
(See pages 27 & 30)
The cheap Void Cubes makers stole Katsuhiko Okamoto's design. The only legitimate place to order them is from cube2you.com:
http://cube2you.com/index.php?page=...d=575&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2
As for the Floppy cube, the original version was sold on Meffert's, but was discontinued. So any floppy cube you see now is a KO.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought the Maru was modified somewhat so it wasn't actually a KO.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I thought the Maru was modified somewhat so it wasn't actually a KO.



I've heard the same.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 2, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ...Is that ok or is this against the knockoff policy?
> ...



The Maru 4x4 uses a basic V-Cube mech, but they modified it so that there is a very faint clicking, and it goes away with breaking in.


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2010)

It's hard to say whether the Maru4 infringes the V-Cube patent.

I want to hear it from someone with actual knowledge on the subject.


----------



## DaBear (Jul 2, 2010)

if it did then they wouldn't have been able to make it....v-cube holds the international patent in taiwan if im not mistaken, and marus are made in taiwan


----------



## radmin (Jul 2, 2010)

DaBear said:


> if it did then they wouldn't have been able to make it....v-cube holds the international patent in taiwan if im not mistaken, and marus are made in taiwan



maru 4x4 are made in Taiwan. At least that is what is says on certain cubies.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 2, 2010)

Maru 4x4s probably do infringe on the patent of a v-cube, but its different enough that it doesn't matter imo. As for clocks, they have been discontinued in production, and the patent is close to being expired either way. I'm looking forward to not having to pay shipping anymore


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright guys. I can get a hold of a GuHong for about 13 bucks. It'll be a DIY kit though. It'll probably be around 5 dollar shipping.


----------



## Forte (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd be interested in a knockoff Clock


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> I'd be interested in a knockoff Clock



I should actually have them in the next 2 days or so. The rest of my products should get here in the next few weeks.


----------



## Forte (Jul 5, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, does the clock look like the one on the right here?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> Just out of curiosity, does the clock look like the one on the right here?



It looks similar. It's not made by Rubik's so it's not exactly identical. However I will make sure that they're of good quality before selling them.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you have the link to your store yet.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm creating it right now. I'll post a link but as my products have not arrived yet, please do not order any products. 

my website is: freewebstore.org/SpeedcubeUSA

I still have yet to put up pictures etc. But I'm getting started on it.


EDIT: Any other products that you want? Feel free to tell me and I'll do my best to get them. So far, the items on my website right now are the ones that I will start with.


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 6, 2010)

Please please please sell V-Cube 6x6 replacements pieces, buy one cube and disassemble and sell for parts.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 6, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Please please please sell V-Cube 6x6 replacements pieces, buy one cube and disassemble and sell for parts.



Here's an idea, since you came up with this great idea, why don't you do it!


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cus If if I had the money to buy a new 6x6 I would just buy it and not worry about finding a spare part.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 6, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Cus If if I had the money to buy a new 6x6 I would just buy it and not worry about finding a spare part.



Well if they sell it at $5 a part (which people won't pay) and get 8 people (which they won't get) then they may be able to make a profit on it. But i either suggest that you get some money or wait quietly and see if they take your suggestion.


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll wait quietly now just letting puzzlemaster know since I haven't asked him.

Also, at five dollars a part, I'm pretty sure there will be buyers, maybe even price adjustment if you buy more than one piece so it would be cheaper.

Five dollars would still be cheaper than buying the whole cube again, just my opinion and the reason why I would pay that much. 

I'll be quiet now and wait.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

All of the "Speedcube" and "USA" in the various speedcube stores online are starting to blend together, to me. I wish people would name them something unique; popbuying is rather unique iCubik is unique, 9spuzzles is unique, etc.

There are at least three other "speedcube" stores in the US :/

I'm also curious why the need for the free websites, if it's an actual store why not get an actual domain and hosting?

I'm not attempting to hijack, so I'll go ahead and say:

I'd be very interested in the clock.
I'd be very interested in free shipping (I don't care how long I wait from popbuying, 3 weeks is fine for me for free shipping).

The only way your store can be really successful is to offer puzzles the other US stores don't offer, or offer them for a better price + shipping and have faster shipping. The less hassle people put up with, the happier they are.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> All of the "Speedcube" and "USA" in the various speedcube stores online are starting to blend together, to me. I wish people would name them something unique; popbuying is rather unique iCubik is unique, 9spuzzles is unique, etc.
> 
> There are at least three other "speedcube" stores in the US :/
> 
> ...



I can guarantee you that my prices will be reasonable. The Clock itself for example will be around $13. I'm doing my best to find a fast way of shipping. At the moment I am considering the flat rate boxes as they are easy and ship quickly. However the shipping price will be rather expensive. So I am trying to find a better shipping method.


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe you can go to the post office or call USPS to see if you can work out some sort of deal since you are going to be shipping often with them.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

Shipping has been worked out. Anything up to 370 grams will be 3.26. Anything up to 540 grams will be 6.52. If 540 grams worth of cubes are bought I can ship them as 2 separate packages or can ship them together for a bit more. Store should open within the next few weeks. Feel free to tell me products that you want to see and I will do my best to get them.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 6, 2010)

you know, I would be interested if you gave a really competitive price for F-IIs and Yj 5x5x5s. Pretty damn interested.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> you know, I would be interested if you gave a really competitive price for F-IIs and Yj 5x5x5s. Pretty damn interested.



I haven't looked into YJ 5x5's yet...but so far I'm saying about $9 for the F-II.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

BUMP: Ok I've decided on my starting products. I will have F-II's, GuHongs, Mini C's, C's, Lanlan 2x2's, Maru Lube, QJ Megaminx, and Magic Clocks. This is just what I am starting with. I will have 10 of each of the products and will have 20 clocks. I am starting out small to gauge whether or not I will have customers. In any case, if I restock clocks later, they will be more expensive. The other cubes will stay relatively the same in price.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2010)

reserve me a clock. And I'd like to pick it up in person if you don't mind.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 6, 2010)

What can you offer us that other stores can't?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> reserve me a clock. And I'd like to pick it up in person if you don't mind.



Of course. If you would like though, I should have the clocks very soon. If you would like you can just come and pick it up and pay at the door if you have $13.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> What can you offer us that other stores can't?



Sorry for the double post guys. To answer your question, I will make sure that my prices are very low. Magic clocks for 13 dollars, F-II's for 9 dollars...QJ megaminxes for 9.50. Shipping will be cheap as well and I will make sure to provide the best customer service possible. I will also have stickers after I get started as well as other products such as blades for sticker removal. I will also be selling Maru Lube.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

Triple post...*sigh*...I found out that the site that I am using for my store has a product limit. For this reason it's going to take me a while longer to create my store...please bear with me. I am doing my best. However, if anyone has any idea as to which site offers a free webstore with no product limit, feel free to tell me. My apologies.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 6, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Triple post...*sigh*...I found out that the site that I am using for my store has a product limit. For this reason it's going to take me a while longer to create my store...please bear with me. I am doing my best. However, if anyone has any idea as to which site offers a free webstore with no product limit, feel free to tell me. My apologies.



Webs.com


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Triple post...*sigh*...I found out that the site that I am using for my store has a product limit. For this reason it's going to take me a while longer to create my store...please bear with me. I am doing my best. However, if anyone has any idea as to which site offers a free webstore with no product limit, feel free to tell me. My apologies.
> ...



They have a limit of 5 items.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 6, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



How does Eric Zhao and Jason Ink have that many products in their store then?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...



They probably upgraded and are now paying for it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

I found a site that I can make a store on. Only problem is that I have no way of saying that items are out of stock on that site. Any ideas?

EDIT: I can put on my home page that items are out of stock. However I think it'll cause a problem if people buy puzzles and I am out of stock.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 6, 2010)

once the item runs out of stock then change the picture for the preview and make it say out of stock...?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> once the item runs out of stock then change the picture for the preview and make it say out of stock...?



I can do that. The problem is that people can still order the item and I will not have that item anymore. Maybe put on the front page that if people order once the item is out of stock that I wont refund money? Talk about discouraging it 

EDIT: Either that or say that it will take a while for them to get the product if they order once it's out of stock.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 7, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


Why can't you pay for it?

Edit: C'mon dude, use your own pictures xD


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 7, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > once the item runs out of stock then change the picture for the preview and make it say out of stock...?
> ...



if its out of stock, then just use that as a pre-order, so when you get it in, they have already paid and you can ship.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Haha I figured out how to do this. I'll upgrade later if this is actually successful and I can afford to update. This is however if I start selling more than 15 products. The pictures will be changed once I order and then receive the products . They're just temporary.



jms_gears1 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > jokerman5656 said:
> ...



I feel as if people will be unhappy as they will not receive their products quickly even after paying. I have also worked on the online inventory.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jul 7, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ...Is that ok or is this against the knockoff policy?
> ...


no.... u can get authentic floppy cubes from the hknowstore. thats where i got mine from


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 7, 2010)

I just got the Clocks. They're great after a few minutes of breaking in . Could use lube obviously. But I'm sure you'll love them


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, if you need any help with graphics design, PM me. I can show you some examples and such.

Anywho, awesome to have another store in the US. What state will the store be in?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 7, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> Hey, if you need any help with graphics design, PM me. I can show you some examples and such.
> 
> Anywho, awesome to have another store in the US. What state will the store be in?



It will be in Allentown, PA.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys. Except for the pictures, my site is functional now. I will upload the pictures once I receive the products. Please do not order anything yet. However, feedback would be appreciated. Are the prices to your liking?

EDIT: I might also be able to get 6x6's. They'll cost about 35 dollars. If anyone's willing to pay that then I'll get it. I can also use them for pieces if someone needs them I suppose. Let me know if you want pieces or if you want full 6x6's.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm now taking pre-orders for clocks. They're 13 dollars each. I have 19 of them left. If you would like to reserve one, post here saying that you're reserving one.

EDIT: Guys i'm getting a bit worried here. I know that I should be patient and wait for people to answer. However, I am worried that this business will crash and burn. If you feel as if you will actually buy something from my website please tell me.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 8, 2010)

If I get the money, I will most likely buy a clock. Actually, make that very probable that I will buy one eventually.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 8, 2010)

Feryll said:


> If I get the money, I will most likely buy a clock. Actually, make that very probable that I will buy one eventually.



Should I count that as a reservation?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok guys. I will be getting GuHong's. They will be about 13 dollars for a DIY kit. I can assemble them if you would like me to. That's all personal preference however. Would anyone like: type A-I's, ghost hands, magics, master magics, and pyraminxes?


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 9, 2010)

I would definitely buy a 7x7 from your store if you stock them.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 9, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> I would definitely buy a 7x7 from your store if you stock them.



I'll definitely consider it. However it'll take a while for me to do that. I need to make sure that people will actually buy products before I start investing more and more money.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 10, 2010)

wat type of shipping r u using?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 10, 2010)

USPS First Class. Unless of course it's a very large order in which case I'll use UPS Flat Rate.


----------

